# Car Boot Liners



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

What do you all think of these? I have a big car so I find that any size will fit the boot of my car. Just wondering how you with smaller cars manage it? Or is that not really an issue?

Do you know any companies that do smaller sizes as my girlfriend has a small car?


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry, never used one. I just use a big towel and we just have what has become known as 'the dogmobile'!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

You can get them made to measure for you make and model here

Hatchbag - Bootliners - The Original Boot liner, Pet Mats, Odour Controller, boot liner, boot liners, car boot liners, bootliner

I have had mine for 15 months and it is SUPERB, partnered with a mat they also sell, it provides a fantastic way of keeping the car clean and is easy to wipe out any water, (or vomit, diarrhoea if this happend).

Cannot recommend them highly enough.

My dogs practically live in the car and it still looks good.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> You can get them made to measure for you make and model here
> 
> Hatchbag - Bootliners - The Original Boot liner, Pet Mats, Odour Controller, boot liner, boot liners, car boot liners, bootliner
> 
> ...


They look great. Anyone have any other options (i like to shop around)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

chrisd said:


> They look great. Anyone have any other options (i like to shop around)


I think the best you're going to get is a Hatchbag, they may not be cheap, you could probably try and find one second hand on ebay or Amazon but it is doubtful because from what I've read and heard - everyone loves them and they are the best. Unless your GF is going to get rid of the car in a few months then I wouldn't but for the foreseeable future - it is a good investment (and if she sells the car she can throw in the Hatchbag too and get a bit extra  )


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

you can get them from the internet for smaller cars..i have just covered my boot with an old bit of carpet this time..but did use the boot liners in the past


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Oooh I don't have one but then again Cookie would never fit in my boot, I have a small Audi A1 Sport, therefore, no room for big dog in boot - she currently takes up the whole back seat  and I use a towel on the seat for her. Am getting a bigger car though so will need a boot liner


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I use this atm:

Poi Dog Boot Liner

It fits well into my car which is an X5 so it is pretty large. I'd say it would fit into smaller cars more snugly, but not too small!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Trouble is that does not cover the sides of the vehicle or the back of the rear seats?

ETA I looked at these a couple of years ago

Boot Liners Home - Boot Liners | Car Boot Liners | Load Liners | Boot Liner | Car Boot Liner | Load Liner


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Cost effective solution that can be customised to fit the car, a rubber backed carpet used upside down provides a non-slip surface for the dogs that can be cleaned with ease and carpet vs carpet is non-slip too.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Not waterproof, dog hair proof, or smell proof though.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

The good thing about my Poi Dog one is that it is easily wiped down after a trip to the beach. Thats really the main time i take my dogs in the car.

Are the hatchbags easy to clean?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a hatch bag and cannot recommend it highly enough.
It covers the boots, the back of the seats and the sides of the boot. Its great!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

chrisd said:


> Are the hatchbags easy to clean?


Yes very easy, they're wipe clean


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Galadriel17 said:


> . I just use a big towel and we just have what has become known as 'the dogmobile'!!


We have one of those too (dogmobile) and my OH has to give it a good clean if ever we need to use it for transporting people! It is a small hatchback with the back seats always down. We use old curtains which are covered in mud. Still the car only cost £200!! I bought some posh boot cover thingies that you attach with straps behind the front seat headrests but the dogs ripped it all up with their weight, so have gone back to the muddy curtains


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

We have the rigid plastic boot liners. It goes up over the wheel arch and is made for the particular car. It can be taken out for cleaning. The only downside is that the dogs slide round on it so I put heavy duty car mats on top. Photobucket is not currently co-operating so I can't post a picture.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

We've got this one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PetGear-Happy-Boot-Bumper-Cover/dp/B003VRJXAM

I like it as it covers the floor, the back of the back seats and also has a flap to pull out over tailgate when dog jumps in and out to protect paintwork from muddy paws and scratches.

Once it's filthy it just goes in the washing machine :thumbup:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've just had a Hatchbag after reading good comments and it's turned out to be everything I was told it was. It's heavy duty, covers the whole of the rear of the boot, there are options available depending on what you want, it's very easy to clean and it's simply fantastic 

I've had various things in the back of my car from cheap boot liners to homemade solutions but none have ever truly protected the boot from mud, hairs and water.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Its interesting to see all the different products people use. I can't see that hatch bag being an easy clean though. I'm not convinced.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Honestly, it is. I simply got a bowl of water, a wet cloth, gave it a wipe out with a fairly soggy cloth, then wiped it over with an old towel. Simples 

Took about 2 mins.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you have to take it out of the boot to clean it? Also, are they tricky to get attached?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I suppose you could take it out but I left it in situ. If it's quite dirty in the back all you would need was a dustpan and brush to get the muck up and then give it a wipe over with a wet cloth.

The liner for my particular car is held in place with Velcro which simply attaches to the carpeted areas. But some cars are different and they may provide sticky Velcro tabs to attach to plastic trim.

Here is a picture of mine (slightly out of focus as I didnt use the flash):


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

chrisd said:


> Its interesting to see all the different products people use. I can't see that hatch bag being an easy clean though. I'm not convinced.


Well I can tell you that it IS an easy clean.

My dogs are in my car sometimes for 8 hours a day, bringing with them mud, water, etc.

As it is smooth plastic it is a simple matter to clean and dry it. I take products like Dettol cloths with me to keep clean.

the heavy duty mat (not seen in Leanne's photo) is a little more challenging as it has raised dots, but this means the surface is fairly non slip.

I have NEVER removed the hatchbag since I bought it for my new car.

There are lots of velcro bits to it which was a bit sceptical about, but once on it has never moved and never needed readjusting.

With two large dogs (combined weight of nearly 70kgs) which are very active it has been a godsend.

Worth every penny especially on a cost per use basis.

I would not have anything else in the future as I cannot think of any way it could be improved.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I didnt buy the rubber mat SB, my funds couldnt quite stretch that far in one go!

The only bit i'm disappointed with is that each side of the bumper protector there is an area left exposed and I cant understand why. Other than that small gripe, it's fantastic and I wish i'd bought one 5 years ago when I bought my car!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Get another car, one for fun with the dogs one for human shopping.


----------



## Chillis (Nov 30, 2011)

have a tiny car & the pet gear one works well for us








deosn't go up the sides but fits nicely & works well. just checked loads of fleeces down & ready to go


----------

